# lost in time ???



## mysteryscribe (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a question for you photography history buffs.  If in the mid 1920's you knew nothing of photography who would have had a hot to book out there  kodak or ilford.  both names have come up.  Just a basic primmer on the use of the camera and dark room.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 17, 2006)

My great grandmother took a photo course correspondance from Kodak. I think it was pre 1900 because I just restored an image she made in 1900. I have been told that the whole of the paperwork for the course still resides in a trunk in my grandmother's attic. Complete with receipts for paper and supplies. I haven't seen it though. 

An unusual twist to the story is, that not only was she a woman but, she was a member of the Lakota Souix nation, She got interested in photography as a young woman in Indian boarding school in Iowa. Circa 1890.

She actually exceeded her husband's farm income with Homestead claim photos, wedding portraits and the community functions. 

Her dark room was a root cellar and she had her children sit atop the vent stacks to block light. When she was unable to purchase photo paper she made do with albumen printing, I have seen one of these prints that she made.

Oh, how I wish I knew more of her story. Of course she was long gone when I came along and since she was always part of her community, no one gave a second thought to what a rare bit of history was occuring, having a Native American woman behind the glass.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 18, 2006)

What a wonderful story and thanks I can use it in my story... At least the kodak course part.  I might even find a place for your grandmother or someone like her in 1929 or so.  thanks again you have marvelous heritage..


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2006)

Great story, indeed. :thumbup: A family member to admire.

I think you're safe in going with Kodak, Charlie. Ilford was certainly in the mix back then, but the big yeller company apparently worked to cater to their customers with correspondence courses, books, etc. Or, so I've read.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks guys thats what I was looking for.

Just in case anyone is interested book three of the novel is started and i'm doing this one in audio..  The first audio segment is up now at     http://www.4shared.com/file/6096497/28ecb186/Amp.html

I know im not supposed to plug it her but what the heck...


----------

